# Celeste + High turnip prices!



## Miss_Fionna (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey all!
I've got Celeste visiting and my turnip prices are at 370 (I know not as high as they could be)
Willing to let people come over to do Turnips for 10 TBT or 50K IGB (As many trips as you want, preferably no more than 10 tho) 
If you're just wanting to come by to see Celeste and stargaze just let me know! 


Look forward to seeing anyone!


----------



## Kitkat91 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sorry but what TBT and IGB?


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to come to sell turnips if your shop is still open. Just one trip! Let me know and I'll transfer the TBT.


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come bring my turnips for 50K IGB! (I think i'll need about 2-3 trips)


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 20, 2020)

I just want to visit Celest to get a wish, please~


----------



## Farstar12 (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I visit a couple times ?


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 20, 2020)

hi i would like to come!

edit- do i have to pay to just to see Celeste?


----------



## Kalle (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit for 10 Tbt.


----------



## Edge (Apr 20, 2020)

Kitkat91 said:


> Sorry but what TBT and IGB?


TBT is the bells on the forums
IGB is in game bells


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Kitkat91 said:


> Sorry but what TBT and IGB?


IGB = In Game Bells
TBT = The Bell Tree forum Bells. These are bells you accumulate by participating in this community (posting).


----------



## aww (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit and to pay with tbt


----------



## Raz (Apr 20, 2020)

Can i come? I would need 2 trips. I'll pay you with TBT

@Miss_Fionna


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come over, just to see celeste (forgot to buy turnips this week >_< )


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 20, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## toripuro (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi I just wanted to come by and see celeste!


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 20, 2020)

hi! id love to come judt to see celeste c:


----------



## renamelon (Apr 20, 2020)

hey! if you're still accepting people in, i'd love to come by to sell turnips and see celeste c: 
i can tip you with IGB~


----------



## brangein (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey there, love to come sell turnips and tip IGB~


----------



## SarcasticPeach (Apr 20, 2020)

Would love to come to sell turnips, two trips most likely and to stargaze!


----------



## Starfy (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come over!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come!!! I have many Turnips!!!


----------



## MayorZak (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come sell turnips and can tip a hefty TBT. my prices on my island Suck right now ):


----------



## Kaaww (Apr 20, 2020)

Nvm <3


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 20, 2020)

Kaaww said:


> Is this still going on? I'd be interested <3


I think she posted and then maybe had something to tend to because she hasn't responded to any of the post, nor has she PM/DM'd me (which I first posted on here about 2 hours ago)


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to come over to sell my turnips c: I can pay 50k IGB if thats okay?


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2020)

Celeste still available?


----------



## Miss_Fionna (Apr 21, 2020)

You guys I am so incredibly sorry I missed this .-. Something came up last night not long after I posted this. I pushed my time back early enough that my Shop is still open to sell turnips but late enough that Celeste is still walking around for anyone who is still interested!

Again I am so so so sorry everyone Q~Q


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to sell turnips if I could? I have 3-4 trips worth


----------



## Miss_Fionna (Apr 21, 2020)

I am going to close this so I can do stuff in my town, I again am extremely sorry for not getting to everyone Q~Q


----------

